# Kernel panic on 11.2



## FDreamer (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've just had a kernel panic, followed by a reboot (no issue then). Here is the content of /var/log/messages :


```
kernel: Fatal trap 1: privileged instruction fault kernel mode 
kernel: cpuid = 3; apic id = 06 
kernel: instruction pointer  = 0x20:0xffffffff80c62ade 
kernel: stack pointer = 0x28:0xfffffe02e83b5920 
kernel: frame pointer  = 0x28:0xfffffe02e83b5970 
kernel: code segment  = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b 
kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1 
kernel: processor eflags  = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
kernel: current process = 12 (swi1: netisr 0) 
kernel: trap number = 1
kernel: Timeout initializing vt_vga 
kernel: panic: privileged instruction fault 
kernel: cpuid = 3 
kernel: KDB: stack backtrace: 
kernel: #0 0xffffffff80b3d567 at kdb_backtrace+0x67 
kernel: #1 0xffffffff80af6b07 at vpanic+0x177 
kernel: #2 0xffffffff80af6983 at panic+0x43 
kernel: #3 0xffffffff80f77fcf at trap_fatal+0x35f 
kernel: #4 0xffffffff80f7758e at trap+0x5e 
kernel: #5 0xffffffff80f57dac at calltrap+0x8 
kernel: #6 0xffffffff80c055e3 at swi_net+0x143 
kernel: #7 0xffffffff80abcd59 at intr_event_execute_handlers+0xe9 
kernel: #8 0xffffffff80abd037 at ithread_loop+0xe7 
kernel: #9 0xffffffff80aba083 at fork_exit+0x83 
kernel: #10 0xffffffff80f58cce at fork_trampoline+0xe 
kernel: Uptime: 3h53m49s
```
I'm running FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p2.
I'm not sure on how to proceed (should I file a PR ?). Any help is appreciated, thanks !


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 26, 2018)

Are you running a GENERIC kernel or did you build one yourself?  Also: how sure are you that your hardware is still reliable?


----------



## FDreamer (Aug 26, 2018)

The kernel is generic. 
So far, I've no troubles with the hardware (12GB of RAM, 3 hard drives). I just ran `memtest` inside the OS (5 passes) and `smartctl` on all drives (short tests). The tests came out clean.


----------

